# Graco ST Pro 395 Question.



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Have any of you guys used or have a ST Pro 395? How good is it? I know it is a Graco but I just haven't seen or used this model before. One woodworker at the job site I am in right now brought this sprayer to me to look at it trying to sell it to me cause he has no use for it, he told me he got this sprayer 8 years ago from the States and only used 3 times he still have the manual, it seems in mint condition, very clean, I tried it today and I am so surprise on how quiet it is. Any advice or suggestions from any of you guys that has one or used to have one of model. Thanks


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Have any of you guys used or have a ST Pro 395? How good is it? I know it is a Graco but I just haven't seen or used this model before. One woodworker at the job site I am in right now brought this sprayer to me to look at it trying to sell it to me cause he has no use for it, he told me he got this sprayer 8 years ago from the States and only used 3 times he still have the manual, it seems in mint condition, very clean, I tried it today and I am so surprise on how quiet it is. Any advice or suggestions from any of you guys that has one or used to have one of model. Thanks



What is he asking for it?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> What is he asking for it?


He wants $400.00 I can probably get it for $350.00


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> He wants $400.00 I can probably get it for $350.00


sounds like a good deal


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a 495 ST Pro and it's been a great pump!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I also had a 495 st pro and it was a great pump. The 395 is a solid pump.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Grab it or I will :whistling2:

If you decide not to take it let me know asap so I can jump on it


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good buy. I would go for it.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Sounds like a good buy. I would go for it.


I don't live far and might be driving out soon, so no shipping


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I don't live far and might be driving out soon, so no shipping


Well I was gonna buy it today cause GP hasn't bring me one that I have ordered and I kinda need it right now, but I was afraid this ST wasn't worth it I just needed to verify it was a good machine. I am always fortunate to find good deals like this all the time so I'll find something for you in a really good price.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Well I was gonna buy it today cause GP hasn't bring me one that I have ordered and I kinda need it right now, but I was afraid this ST wasn't worth it I just needed to verify it was a good machine. I am always fortunate to find good deals like this all the time so I'll find something for you in a really good price.


I've got a decent machine myself, so there is no rush, but I also wouldn't pas that up.

Keep in mind, us Canadians get screwed for sprayer prices too :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I've got a decent machine myself, so there is no rush, but I also wouldn't pas that up.
> 
> Keep in mind, us Canadians get screwed for sprayer prices too :thumbsup:


You are right, well I have a funny story, I ordered a 490 at GP couple of weeks ago then one day I had to go to ICI cause they were out of something I needed and it was the same graco for sale (200 cheaper than GP) so I went to GP and told them that, next day my rep called me to let me know they were gonna give it to me for 100 cheaper than ICI, crazy isn't it? So how much do you think they are screwing us?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> You are right, well I have a funny story, I ordered a 490 at GP couple of weeks ago then one day I had to go to ICI cause they were out of something I needed and it was the same graco for sale (200 cheaper than GP) so I went to GP and told them that, next day my rep called me to let me know they were gonna give it to me for 100 cheaper than ICI, crazy isn't it? So how much do you think they are screwing us?


Oh yeah I noticed the same thing with the 490 prices since I just got mine used!

What prices were you quoted? The ONE DAY ROCK BOTTOM sale on the 490 was 1141 here otherwise closer to 1300 on regular "sale" pricing or the regular 1495 they go for.

I got mine only used a handful of times, cleanest sprayer i've seen, extra endurance pump, extra new contractor gun, 2 3m hand maskers and a sprayshield for 800 bucks 

I saw a 490 in ICI for 1095 on sale a week or two back

Cost of doing business is higher here, there's importation etc. but at the end of the day the margins still need to be there, which is why we get screwed on sprayer pricing, not that they are trying to screw us, just trying to make their profit. I don't mind, I'll just get used sprayers. Shoot paint once and 1/3 of the price is now gone :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Oh yeah I noticed the same thing with the 490 prices since I just got mine used!
> 
> What prices were you quoted? The ONE DAY ROCK BOTTOM sale on the 490 was 1141 here otherwise closer to 1300 on regular "sale" pricing or the regular 1495 they go for.
> 
> ...


It is in fact that paint stores try to make some profit of it it is only fair, everyone does that, I saw that 490 for $1095 at ICI so GP said that they were gonna give it to me at $995. 
The 2 sprayers I have now I bought them used for real cheap and awesome shape, I totally thought those things were gonna break anytime and I'm impressed of the work I have done with it and they are still working awesome, one in special I let the rookies spray and learn how to use it, of course it's been treated like sh.. they leave it outside, it's being moved everywhere by other trades cause is on everybody's way at job sites, I have founded sideways like 3 times and my guys sometimes don't even clean it or I guess nobody including me and still works after a year of pushing it really bad, really impressed for the best $250 I've ever spent.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I just repaired a 395 ST PRO. It is a good little pump. Pretty easy to work on. If you get a repack kit for it, make sure you get the ST PRO. not just the ST. Different. The 395 ST PRO has blue plastic spacers, the regular ST has white. SW sold me the wrong one. There is also a way to put the packings in (as in direction) but the back of the packings container shows you how. If it is bleeding pressure and you have all the checkballs free.. pop the pin out of the purge knob and pull the purge unit out. It is more than likely funky (goobers in it) easy to clean out. <pressure sensor is very sensitive and will kick the machine on if it senses a drop, and yes if paint is backing out of the purge it WILL drop the pressure. Also make sure to not run it without the manifold filter. The paint goes into the filter first and then comes out into the lines and the purge. You could foul up the purge and gun filters if you don't have that filter in.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I just repaired a 395 ST PRO. It is a good little pump. Pretty easy to work on. If you get a repack kit for it, make sure you get the ST PRO. not just the ST. Different. The 395 ST PRO has blue plastic spacers, the regular ST has white. SW sold me the wrong one. There is also a way to put the packings in (as in direction) but the back of the packings container shows you how. If it is bleeding pressure and you have all the checkballs free.. pop the pin out of the purge knob and pull the purge unit out. It is more than likely funky (goobers in it) easy to clean out. <pressure sensor is very sensitive and will kick the machine on if it senses a drop, and yes if paint is backing out of the purge it WILL drop the pressure. Also make sure to not run it without the manifold filter. The paint goes into the filter first and then comes out into the lines and the purge. You could foul up the purge and gun filters if you don't have that filter in.


Where can I find the parts and accessories online for this one do you know? Cause I don't think they sell this sprayers in Canada.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Where can I find the parts and accessories online for this one do you know? Cause I don't think they sell this sprayers in Canada.


I believe spraymall, where I would probably tend to get a lot of it anyways.

Stuff you can't get from the local store anyways


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> Have any of you guys used or have a ST Pro 395? How good is it? I know it is a Graco but I just haven't seen or used this model before. One woodworker at the job site I am in right now brought this sprayer to me to look at it trying to sell it to me cause he has no use for it, he told me he got this sprayer 8 years ago from the States and only used 3 times he still have the manual, it seems in mint condition, very clean, I tried it today and I am so surprise on how quiet it is. Any advice or suggestions from any of you guys that has one or used to have one of model. Thanks


 
The ST Pro 395 is a good little airless. I would try to get for less--offer $300.

Just bought a Graco Silver Plus, two sections of hose, and a non-running Ultra Max II 490 attached to it for $50 on CL. They were filthy, spent several hours cleaning the airless and gun and making them shiney.

The gun needs a packing kit, the airless just got a new transducer and runs great--the pump didn't even need packings.

$50 for airless, gun and hose.

$85 for a transducer on the pump.

$75 for a needle/seat kit for the gun.

I've passed up several deals like that on CL--equipment is going cheap right now..........


Casey


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> Where can I find the parts and accessories online for this one do you know? Cause I don't think they sell this sprayers in Canada.


 
Painter Equipment Rental and Repair.

JN Equipment.

Spray Mall (Great prices on airlesses and Pressure Washers--just make sure their prices for parts aren't for aftermarket parts)

Sprayers Plus.

Portland Compressor (they tend to have hard to find/obsolete parts).

O'Gee (their website is terrible to navigate and prices are high).



Casey


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

If you guys have Sherwin Williams you can get it from there


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

nEighter said:


> If you guys have Sherwin Williams you can get it from there


 
SW used to be the cheapest place to buy Graco airlesses and parts, but ever since Al Gore invented the internet..............it's not true any more.

I buy from my SW store when the prices are within range, but if I can buy it significantly cheaper on the web, I give them my business.

If I have trouble finding the part number or part, I go to my SW store manager who knows his stuff, and he can find it, or I call the Graco tech line. Either case, then I buy from SW.


Casey


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> SW used to be the cheapest place to buy Graco airlesses and parts, but ever since Al Gore invented the internet..............it's not true any more.
> 
> I buy from my SW store when the prices are within range, but if I can buy it significantly cheaper on the web, I give them my business.
> 
> ...


I like to buy local, but when it comes to airless parts so many shops will have to order the part anyways so why not order it myself and get it delivered to my house.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I like to buy local, but when it comes to airless parts so many shops will have to order the part anyways so why not order it myself and get it delivered to my house.


 
True.........



Casey


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

Completespray.com sells all parts for the 395 ST PRO as well as any other graco sprayers. We have been repairing paint sprayers and selling parts for over seven years now and we are an authorized distributor. We now have an online store. Come check us out.


----------



## wanderbug (Oct 9, 2010)

Question: what did you use to get your dirty spayer "clean and shiny"? I just got one off CL. Thanks


----------

